# *NEW* deep dimension fish tanks



## primetime3wise

I guess PERFECTO has a new line of 36" deep tanks they have just recently come out with. Read about it on another site:

36X36X27 150 GALLON
48X36X27 200 GALLON
60X36X27 250 GALLON
72X36X27 300 GALLON

they are listed also on the marineland website, also:

http://www.marineland.com/sites/Marineland...00&mid=3228

i dunno if they are the same brand? does marineland own the perfecto line?

regardless, i think it is great news for piranha fans, as time and time again i read about both individual and shoals of piranhas become more comfortable, active, and less skittish in standard 180g tanks, with 24" depth. i think my shoal of golds would thrive in one of those 250g tanks w/ even more depth than a 180g. i just hope one of my LFSs carries them soon.









also, could be good news for those interested in breeding, the harder to breed, species...caribe, terns, gold macs/spilos

of course the biggest drawback is the size and $$$...and getting it through your doorway and into your house/apt.





















would have to turn it on the side w/ the 27" height prolly

i already see the question coming up..."Can i put 2 rhoms in my 300g tank??".







:rasp:

thoughts?


----------



## fishguy1313

you would need a step ladder to clean the S.O.B. I say boo! I wouldn't argue with somebody giving me one for free though!


----------



## cobrafox46

Man I would love to have one of those. I was watching a vid on youtube with one and it looks awesome. I love how they can swim deep into the tank. I want one really bad. Where are the prices?


----------



## Piranha Dan

The 36x36x27 would be cool to have, almost like a cube. Good luck reaching the back wall though lol. I have to stand on a chair to reach the back of my 48x24x24.


----------



## angeli697

3ft deep. u can pretty much go swimmin in it. lol


----------



## MoJoe

yeah it'd be like this:


----------



## NegativeSpin

www.tydpoolmarine.com

The above website has some extra wide tanks as well.


----------



## primetime3wise

yikes i was reading over $1200+, maybe closer to $1800 for the 300g tank only!

you'd probably have to put the tank like 2 feet from your walls to be able to clean it.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

primetime3wise said:


> yikes i was reading over $1200+, maybe closer to $1800 for the 300g tank only!
> 
> you'd probably have to put the tank like 2 feet from your walls to be able to clean it.


I want one now. Those are some sweet dimentions and 2000 isnt that bad compared to some places. Well around me a standard 210 sells for like 800 so a 300 probably has way thicker glass and stuff. If you do a bit of diy with lightign and stand you could probably get the 300 stup for about 4000

My dream tank is one i have to swim in to clean and 300 would be nice.


----------



## primetime3wise

agreed, and it would be incredible for a shoal/cohab.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

I just read it and saw it also can come in starphire glass


----------



## Doktordet

my only problem with one of these would be the $$$. Otherwise, getting it into my garage aint a problem at all 'cause thats where the beast is going to sit in.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Doktordet said:


> my only problem with one of these would be the $$$. Otherwise, getting it into my garage aint a problem at all 'cause thats where the beast is going to sit in.


It will be a standard tank they make so if you wanted a tank that size it is cheaper then having a custom one made like before. This tank would also be great for people who are into aros


----------

